# phpMyAdmin Error when trying to connect with WAMP



## LaxHaak (May 19, 2012)

I just downloaded Wamp, the icon is green and it is online.

In my internet browser I go to localhost, then I click on phpMyAdmin, and I get this displayed on my screen.

Welcome to phpMyAdmin


Error
MySQL said: 

#1045 - Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES) 

phpMyAdmin tried to connect to the MySQL server, and the server rejected the connection. You should check the host, username and password in your configuration and make sure that they correspond to the information given by the administrator of the MySQL server.

Help please? Thanks!


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

This basically means that you have entered the wrong password for root and you either need to try a different one or reset it. I can look up some directions for you later today for WAMP as I haven't used it before. I imagine that it would be similar to all the other programs that use mysql.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I believe by default WAMP uses

User: root
Password: toor

If not click on the WAMP symbol in the bottom right then go to MySQL->my.ini

and you can set a new account or change the password in that file.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

This thread is closed, please don't post in old threads.


----------

